# braiding the mane



## apachegirl5 (Jan 11, 2008)

How do you braid a horse's mane like this:










I don't know what it's called, but I really want to know how to do it! Sorry for the bad picture quality; I scanned it! Please tell me if you know!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

You have to know how to French braid and when you learn that you just do it down their neck.


----------



## apachegirl5 (Jan 11, 2008)

okay...i disn't know that's what you're supposed to do...it didn't look liek a french braid...


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Well you know what, you may be right the may not be a French braid. I just took a quick glance, I'm sorry.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh that looks cool! I'm gonna try it! :wink:


----------



## Lokibusterlover (Sep 16, 2007)

heres a website that will show you how to do it 
its called a running braid
ive done it on my horse and its pretty easy

http://www.raspberryridge.com/Kids-Mane Care.htm#Running braid


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think it is an underhanded french braid. Just do a french braid but instead of going over the top go under. When done this way more of the "braid" shows. Kinda hard to explain hope that makes sense.


----------



## apachegirl5 (Jan 11, 2008)

*thnaks*

so it is prectically a frech braid Lokibusterlover? i'm going to try that this weekend!


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

I tried that! It is easy to do...but hard to do it the RIGHT way! haha I can do a loose one, but those tight ones get me! And they never stay in for long, gr.


----------



## AtomicPenny (Jan 18, 2008)

http://www.exhibitorlabs.com/article_02c.cfm

I better example on how to do a running braid. If you do it underhand like Vidaloco said it really makes the actual braided portion stand out nicer. I disagree with how she ended her's though. I either finish it like I would for a typical button braid, or I thread the whole end braided section up _behind_ the french braided portion...not just sewn into the front.

Karen


----------



## apachegirl5 (Jan 11, 2008)

thanks karen...
i don't really care how it ends...i'm just doing it for fun!
thanks for the site though, i can understand it better!


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok all you have to do is start with a plait where the mane start at the bridle path grab to strands of mane and make another plait keep doing that till your at the bottem then finish it how you want


----------



## RacePony007 (Jul 4, 2009)

Its called a runnig braid and its done to horses with long manes! Since you can't plait a long mane... you braid it up!
HORSE HERO ROCKZ!!! 
How To Video:

How to plait a long mane with a Spanish braid - Horse Hero


----------



## seeairlia (Jul 14, 2009)

I agree with the verdict its an underhanded french braid. Looks really good. I think the main trick is to keep the tension in the plait or else its going to be really loose. When your finished use a small piece of a comb to smooth the flyaway pieces and tuck them into the plait with the pointy end of a tail comb. Then spray with hair spray. Should stay in place then. Have fun!!


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I braid running braids half french (only collecting once per plait) and double because I like the way it falls better. This is what it looks like:








Side:










I Also like it because the braids are loose enough thar he can reach the ground but tight enough that they won't come loose.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Good think I read this first, I was about to make a new thread.

I decided I am going to do a running braid on rocket for our shows since I would hate to cut his nice long main. Any good suggestions on how to keep it snug to the neck? Mine ended up being super loose no mater what I did when I practiced today.


----------

